# Mini Serpent R ½.00



## MrDeedz (31/1/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

MrDeedz said:


> View attachment 83502
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    

Yeah you did!

That vine snake is a beaut though!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrDeedz (31/1/17)

At-least u were a sport & left your handle or commented LOL ...


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

MrDeedz said:


> At-least u were a sport & left your handle or commented LOL ...


Haha! I did see that you had made 14 people look before me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Haha! I did see that you had made 14 people look before me!



Thanks for being so informative bud lol. good to know. 

Kom uit Julle.


----------



## Cespian (31/1/17)

Boy born with a tail turns super saiyan
Click here for full article

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Cespian said:


> Boy born with a tail turns super saiyan
> Click here for full article


The question before I activate your click bait is, "Is this NSFW?"


----------



## MrDeedz (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> The question before I activate your click bait is, "Is this NSFW?"



NIKE!


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/17)

So 50cents then?

I'll take it 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrDeedz (31/1/17)

rogue zombie said:


> So 50cents then?
> 
> I'll take it
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (31/1/17)

Stosta said:


> The question before I activate your click bait is, "Is this NSFW?"



Hahaha I made a vow... you can trust all links posted by me to be SFW (unless otherwise stated ).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/17)

Cespian said:


> Hahaha I made a vow... you can trust all links posted by me to be SFW (unless otherwise stated ).


Bwahahaha! In retrospect I chose my words damned well!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

